# Help...family vacation planned...cat pregnant!



## Jan (Jun 15, 2005)

All my life I have loved cats and wanted to share the experience of having 2 cats mate and have kittens once, and to share that with my children who are now 8, 11 and 13. Before choosing to have a male and female I spoke with many people and truely feel I will be able to give the kittens to responsible people.Well-I dont want to bore you with the details, but if I am correct, my girl is pregnant, and probably due very close to, or even WHEN our one and only family vacation is planned. It is 2 weeks that we will be across the country visiting my husbands family. It is a big deal and not something I could easily miss without a lot of expense, arguing, bad feelings etc. Normally I hire a neighbor to come in and spend a little time here daily, feed, water, litterbox etc...BUT now I don't know what the heck to do! A friend suggested I board her the 2 weeks I am gone, but wouldn't she be better in a familiar environment? She is a little skittish in unfamiliar places, new people, etc. It doesnt seem right. I know it all sounds irresponsible on my part to have not figured that the timing might be off . Actually I thought Summer would be perfect bcs except for those 2 wks, we are here all Summer. Our male is young, and I guess the 1st 2 cycles they mated, he was inexperienced and didn't know what he was doing...I am just guessing that is why she didn't get pregnant. I just didn't think the 3rd (and worst timeing as far as the Summer) would be a charm. Can anyone give me some advice? My husband does not seem too concerned. He says "Cats have had kittens for millions of years witthout human intervention, they will be fine if someone just stops in to feed them, check on them briefly etc." I am just not convinced. I love Sox (our girl) and Badger(our male) and am worried about the entire predicament. Jan


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Um..okay, here's the deal.

You took on this responsibility, you need to deal with it. Even if it means missing a vacation. Our family sacrificed vacation last year so a foster cat could have kittens.

Things could go wrong. She could need intervention. Or a vet's help. I won't even get into the irresponsibility of breeding animals without knowing their lines or possible congenital problems...

Bottom line: you need to be there. And sacrifice whatever it takes because you brought these kittens into the world.


----------



## silverbook (Feb 3, 2005)

You need to be there, so I recommend cancelling the trip. Something could easily go wrong and a pet sitter may not know how to react. The mother could have a difficult labor and need to go to the vet. Some of the kittens could need to be bottle fed if the mother is stressed and won't feed them. Or there could a kitten with genetic defects or even a stillborn. 

I'm not trying to scare you but many things can possibly go wrong. I do feel the need to say that I disagree with breeding to show children the experience. It would have been better to have contacted a shelter and asked to foster an already pregnant cat.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

'Experiencing the miracle of birth' is a common excuse I hear for irresponsible breeding. You could have visited shelters or even fostered a pregnant cat to experience the results without purposefully bringing more into the world. And really, you surely knew about your vacation 60 days ago when you allowed your cats to mate?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

You need to be there w/ her. You got her into the mess you need to help her.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

This may sound harsch, but I think it's your responsibility to be there when she gives birth. You've planned this so it couldn't be a surprise that she'll give birth during your planned vacation (unless this vacation wasn't caused by some unexpected family event).

I'd say your choices are:

1.) Staying at home

2.) Bringing the cat with you

3.) Leave her with an experienced breeder or a with a vet


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

If you chose to breed these cats, I think you have an obligation to be there. No two ways about it.

Lisa


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

You got her into it....Get her out of it safely, You owe that to her at least.


----------



## Jan (Jun 15, 2005)

*trip planned/pregnant cat*

I appreciate everyones input although I do think some of you are being a little hard on me. It is not as if I have let a cat of mine have multiple, unwanted litters, knowingly bred a sick cat, let an unfixed male wander the streets, abandoned a cat, had my cat get pregnant at less than one year of age. or left a queen to have kittens on her own with no responsible adult present. My cats were taken to the vet for shots and a check up before breeding them. They were given a clean bill of health. I have been doing some computer research about pregnancy and delivery and lets not forget that I DID contact you all at this sight for input. Jan


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: trip planned/pregnant cat*



Jan said:


> I appreciate everyones input although I do think some of you are being a little hard on me. It is not as if I have let a cat of mine have multiple, unwanted litters, knowingly bred a sick cat, let an unfixed male wander the streets, abandoned a cat, had my cat get pregnant at less than one year of age. or left a queen to have kittens on her own with no responsible adult present. My cats were taken to the vet for shots and a check up before breeding them. They were given a clean bill of health. I have been doing some computer research about pregnancy and delivery and lets not forget that I DID contact you all at this sight for input. Jan


There are 71,000 free-roaming cats in my county alone

It is estimated that 8 to 12 million animals enter shelters annually.

Only 25 to 35% of all animals that enter shelters are ever adopted.

It is estimated that 30 to 60% of all animals brought into shelters are euthanized.

One female dog and her offspring can produce 67,000 puppies in six years and a cat and her offspring can produce 420,000 kittens in seven years!

Only 4% of cats and 14% of dogs that enter shelters are returned to their owners.

Spaying or neutering your pet eliminates uncontrolled breeding. It also greatly reduces risks of ovarian and mammary tumors 

Eliminates testicular cancer in males

There are other options you could have taken besides putting your cat that you love in danger. Pregnancy is very stressful on an animal. An upspayed cat is 40%-60% likely to get mammary cancer. There are so many risks involved in "breeding" a cat especially if you are not expirienced. 

I work in a shelter and we are constatly turing away cats and kittens because we just don't have the room for anymore. We have so many great animals that need homes. Since you have chose to bring more cats into this world that means someone other cats are going to be put to sleep. 

At the vet I work @ we don't go a week w/ out someone dropping an animal or box of kittens at our door that we have to find homes for.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: trip planned/pregnant cat*



Jan said:


> I appreciate everyones input although I do think some of you are being a little hard on me. It is not as if I have let a cat of mine have multiple, unwanted litters, knowingly bred a sick cat, let an unfixed male wander the streets, abandoned a cat, had my cat get pregnant at less than one year of age. or left a queen to have kittens on her own with no responsible adult present. My cats were taken to the vet for shots and a check up before breeding them. They were given a clean bill of health. I have been doing some computer research about pregnancy and delivery and lets not forget that I DID contact you all at this sight for input. Jan


I understand what you are saying. But if you cared for her well up to this point, and then don't see it through, it really doesn't matter. Your husband's comment about "cats have been having litters for a long time without human intervention" is a huge generalization. Lucky cats have litters without complications. There are also MANY of them who get pregnant and have litters with complications where kittens die, mom dies, or both. There are many things that could go wrong without supervision. Yes, it happens in the wild, and SOME cats are fine. But this is YOUR cat. Do you really want to play those odds? Because frankly, they aren't good.


----------



## somalis (May 24, 2005)

Let me just butt in and say My cat just had 4 babies,two died at birth,one died today,one got stuck in labour,Opal could have died if I didnt get her to the vets,whatever you do leave it with an experienced person who can help in an emergency,if this is her first litter you have no idea what will happen,do not risk all of these lifes,its sad when you lose them  you need to be responsible,a adult will not be left alone to deliver w/out medical help and no cat should either,but as you asked for help I belive you want the best for her and will take everyones advice


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is my honest input!

An old neighbor lady of mine, she left her pregnant cat alone while she went out of town for the weekend. When she returned, she was horrified to discover 3 half kittens and a few other body parts scattered about her home. The Mother ate them. How is that for NICE! 8O 
Had I known her cat was expecting...I would have taken her cat while she was away...(but anyway's)

If you cannot cancel your trip....PLESAE have your cat boarded at your vets office! Then you know Ma Ma and kittens will be safe and you can enjoy your trip!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I still don't understand why you didn't foster a pregnant cat from the shelter if you wanted your kids to see the miracle of birth. :?


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Fostering a pregnant cat is a good idea. It sucks to say this but the opportunity to be able to find a pregnant cat is probably good - so your chances are good. If you did not get your cat pregnant, than you would've been able to come back from vacation and go to the shelter, offer your time as a foster parent, and then you wouldn't be stuck in this mess of vacation.vs.prego-cat

Also, think of how rewarding it would be to help out an unwanted expecting mommy! Your kids would learn something from that too on top of miracles. Humane societies depend on volunteers and donations - that's how they keep running. Every little bit helps, especially ones that are able to give a nice warm home to a mommy instead of a cold outside world or cage


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dawn said


> An old neighbor lady of mine, she left her pregnant cat alone while she went out of town for the weekend. When she returned, she was horrified to discover 3 half kittens and a few other body parts scattered about her home. The Mother ate them. How is that for NICE!


Dawn, cats are instinctively good mothers. However, if a kitten is born dead, the mother will eat them. That is also instinctive. In the wild, a dead kitten would attrack predators, and mother would not want the odor to give away their location. Something went wrong with that pregnancy. Mother cat was too young or had an infection-- two possibilities. It's heartbreaking to think of that poor little mother having lost her litter and having to dispose of it.  

Jan said


> It is not as if I have let a cat of mine have multiple, unwanted litters, knowingly bred a sick cat, let an unfixed male wander the streets, abandoned a cat, had my cat get pregnant at less than one year of age. or left a queen to have kittens on her own with no responsible adult present. My cats were taken to the vet for shots and a check up before breeding them.


Jan, you have been quite a responsible owner in many respects. However, members of a forum devoted to the welfare of cats have been exposed to the sad truth about the overabundance of cats and kittens which are being put down by the thousands, and have become passionate about spaying and neutering before the possibility of a pregnancy exists. Breeding should be left to very responsible and well-informed owners of registered cats of excellent quality--for the purpose of improving the quality and health of the breed.

Please try to understand the passionate feelings our members have about indiscriminate breeding. I hope you will stay and learn, as we have. I believe you will become a spokesperson for spaying and neutering also. I agree, Jan, that your mother to be should not be left alone. I hope all goes well, and each kitten gets a forever home. This link should prove to be helpful. http://www.talktothevet.com/ARTICLES/CATS/catbirth.HTM
________________________________________________________-

Jan has been a member one day, but she _is_ a member and is deserving of courtesy, as every member is. Education and respect are far more effective when someone has come for help. If this thread is to continue, please remember to post accordingly. It is just as easy, and much more effective. _It is also very clearly presented in the rules._


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Id stay with my kitty thats what ive been waiting on shes due any moment now


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She never posted again, which, sadly, is understandable.


----------

